# Looking for a good tackle box



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

Hey, looking for a new tackle box and not looking to spend more than 30 bucks. Any suggestions?


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Like you name says GET REAL where you gonna find a GOOD tackle box under 30.00 unless you buy a used one? You might check out a new store on Hood dr in ensley they sell all kinds of good used fishing stuff at a great price, called Pensacola Treasure pickers, just like the guys on the history channel they got some cool stuff in there right by walmart on hwy 29


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i got 3 or 4 plano clear boxes and a 5 gallon bucket .


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

It's your lucky day. You can have your choice for only $30. On the left is a 1968 Plano plastic, on the right is a 1964 JC Higgins metal tent top. Both are in working condition and have wittnessed many a fishing trip. 

Rick


----------

